# Hog - Dog Fighting Video



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

While TDY to MS, I heard about this. They claim its for training dogs to hunt hogs. I don't know if that's the image America wants to associate with training dogs.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/200 ... gging.affl


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

the link worked but for some reason I couldn't watch the video. Is it the one with the dogs killing pigs inside a pen and not doing a very good job at it? I live on a hog farm and anyone on here who does knows that once in a while it takes a small amount of violence to get them to go somewhere but if it is the vvideo I'm thinking of that is just wrong. If I am going to be violent at all with any animal I better have a good reason and I don't get so violent to actually injure the animal it is maybe a slap or a kick or something just to keep them moving.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Their not training anything. People that participate in this kind of stupid behavior are on the same level as those that go to dog and cock fights. Put that dog in a pen with a real wild pig and see how long it lasted instead of some old sow that just wants to get away from the torment. Unbelievable what some idiots will do and then try to cover their actions with an even more moronic excuse.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Ok, now hold on there my good fellows.....let's get the REST of the story that cnn doesn't tell.

In other countries throughout the world, hunting dogs are used in a much greater roll than here in the US. If you talk to someone in the vdd (a dog club based from Germany), about hunting deer WITHOUT a dog, he'll think you are completey NUTS! They don't hunt anything without their trusty dogs....and why not....they can, it's legal, it's fun but most importantly.....it PUTS GAME IN THE BAG.

That is the key....to recover game, be it deer, hogs, rabbits, ducks, pheasant, fox, etc. etc......their dogs are trained and bred to track scent, blood, find and retrieve whatever it may be....oh yea....they are also trained to dispatch (kill) some animals.

Now, I'm not completely versed on how things are done, but I'm guessing it goes something like this....with certain breeds of dogs, take the Drathaar for example, the drat is probably more of a hog finder and hog fighter than a killer. Some drats will kill hogs, but I think the main goal is for the dog to corner the hog to put the hunter in position to kill it. I'm sure there are different versions of this type a hunt..

Here's what I don't like...and sounds like some of you don't understand. It takes practice for a dog to hunt. If you train a dog to find and retrieve birds, invariably, there will be a few "sacrifice" birds. These birds will likely be pen raised birds that don't stand a chance. They are training tools. The same principle has to apply when you are training a "hog" dog. You will need the dog to be successful and build confidence. The dog will need to learn how to handle a tame or restrained hog before you can use him in the field.

This is REAL hunting guys. This is no where near dog fighting or cock fighting. The goal is to train the dog to be an efficient, effective hunter. You can bet that any hog killed in such training is put to good use, unlike what happens in dog vs. dog fights. Hog dogs are meant for hunting, not fighting.

Here's a few pics from the vdd website to show the versatility of a well trained dog.


































These guys are extremely serious hunters, just like we North Dakotan's are. They want their dogs to be the best they can be, they have different game, and different regulations than we do.

The bottom line is.....any type of hunting can appear violent or disgusting in another's eye. You have to keep an open mind about things and look at the big picture as to why things are done they way they are.

The first time I heard about a drathaar killing a pig, I too was a little taken back. But now I understand the beauty and talent, skill these dogs and their owners have. I admire these guys and their dogs.

And thats my :2cents:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

griffman, did you watch the video? That wasn't about training a pig dog. I've hunted hogs with dogs before and I know what they can do and what they are trained to do. That video depicted nothing more than a pitbull mauling a domestic pig. There was nothing even close to resemblance of a dog being trained to hunt hogs. A hog dog is trained to track, find and hold a pig at bay until someone gets there to dispatch said pig. Putting farmers Johns 100 pound sow in a pen and letting a pitbull maul it until both ears and tail are ripped off is not training a hunting dog. I see no rational reason for the trainers, if that is what you want to call them, to have allowed the mauling to go that far.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Griff,

I spent 4 months in MS this past fall and I can ensure you that not all of this is for the sake of training. I understand where you're coming from in comparison to Draths, but this has become a "cult" sport down there.

Just my opinion...

Mike


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

For once I agree 100% with you Gohon....
This is nothing more than a new way to fight your dog. I see no training in the videos. Just a bunch on wannabe Michael Vick's.....


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

they aired a "best and worst of tred barta" this winter that was him killing pigs using catch dogs. i have nothing against it if its done quickly, but it isnt something i want shown on the air. some of these guys do it just for the joy of watching the dogs tear up the pig, and thats just sickening.

there is also some video of guys letting theyre coyote dogs catch the coyotes and not killing them as soon as they get there on you tube. these guys are actualy standing there talking tough to the coyote as 2-4 80+lb dogs are ripping them up. its disgusting, and i for one dont think they deserve to be called hunters.

like i said, i have no problem with houndsmen, hog hunters, or tred barta, but it doesnt need to be advertised.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Being from the north, I was surprised to hear of the activities that take place in other parts of the US while I was at basic training. One guy would tell me all these stories of dog fighting that he would take part in and how many of his dogs were killed or dogs his dog had killed. They would go out into the woods to a predetermined spot where they had dug a pit about 10ftx10ft 6foot deep and have the dogs fight til death or the owner called the fight, which was rare. The guy told me that once a dog had his leg broke, it was only a matter of seconds before its life was ended, and if the dog wasnt killed but lost the fight, he would kill the dog himself. I was appauled when I heard this.

Another wasnt as bad but a good buddy got talking about with me about deer hunting and he said it was nothing out of the ordinary to use dogs to hunt deer and have them flush them through the trees towards the hunters in North Carolina. I was shocked when I heard this, just becuase its not custom for us to do it up here which by no means means its wrong, just different style of how we do it


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I must say I really don't agree with this. There are ethical and unethical ways to hunt, and a fine line between them, and I don't see this "training" fitting in anywhere on the ethical side. The thing is, if it is training...why are there spectators?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

bjertness07 said:


> The thing is, if it is training...why are there spectators?


That is the best point I've seen made here. I usually don't shoot pigeons over my labs with dozens of people watching. :roll:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, maybe I'm giving the guys in the video more credit than they deserve. However, keep in mind this was an HSUS story run by CNN 

_Maybe_, These are their pig dogs. I know of one guy who hunts birds with an Airdale, heck my brother used to hunt birds with his Dalmation(not very successfully, but he did it)!

_Maybe_, The crowd was a bunch of members from a specific club waiting their turn to get their dogs in for a session?

_Maybe_, CNN and HSUS showed us only what they wanted us to see?

_Maybe_, These guys are just a bunch of fools?

I don't know :huh:

What I do know is that not ALL hog dogs are bad, as this segment seems to portray. I also know that the HSUS can't be trusted as a viable source of information.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This has been going on for generations. Only now some jackass anti with a camera caught it on tape to expose the cruelty to feral pigs. Like most hunters, the guy who did the interview doesn't see anything wrong with the training or the hunt. Me either. 
Next it will be the birds we use for training. 
Seriously, think about that for a minute. Some of them birds are not exactly fluffy and cuddly after a training session.

There are just some things that do not belong in the public eye.

Everything can and will be used against you in the court of public opinion.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> There are just some things that do not belong in the public eye.


If it doesn't belong in the public eye, then it most likely doesn't belong anywhere and if you have to worry about some jackass anti catching something on tape then that probable doesn't belong anywhere either.

The problem as I see it is this video went far beyond training and I don't think hunters that do use a live hog to train would allow anything like this to occur. Nothing wrong with using live game for training dogs but there is a limit and a competent trainer knows that limit. Sorry, but this has not been going on for generation............... at least not by real dog trainers I've been around.

Of course CNN and HSUS would jump on something like this as they would jump on something even less horrible. That doesn't change the fact that responsible hunters and sportsmen should also be outraged. I guess I just don't understand how anyone could attempt to defend that video.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the idoits down here catch them live with cur dogs and then their very bada$$ pitbulls go in and take them down, next the hunter grabs the hog and ties its legs together.

Then they bring them to a backyard feed lot and feed them out for a few weeks.

These guys have pitbulls that will scare the living you know what out of you just looking at them

heres a thread from georgias' version of Nodak outdoors

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=104963


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Looks like fun.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm,

Thanks for the post. That reminded me about guys who did this in MS. They caught the pigs, brought them home and fed them corn for a few weeks to "clean" them out and improve the taste.

Idiots...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think they were idiots for grabbing live feral hawgs but I have no 
problem with them doing it, the hogs are a nightmare down here very destructive.

4 curlredleg I bet it is fun I have no doubt I would of done it when I was younger and still a idiot. I miss those days before common sense :beer:

They are good to eat and provide a lot of sport down here although many are just shot and left for vultures. I've seen a lot of them while hunting deer but have never shot one but I might this year if one is close to a road.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm,

I don't have a problem with hunting hogs with dogs. I just don't see the need for what the video showed.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Mike I'm sure I would agree with your position.

I didn't look at the video I've seen enough bad stuff.

I was talking about the link I put on here, showing how they hunt them down here. I hate any form of animal abuse, and dispise dog fighters ect. I didn't want to see them abusing some poor pig, pigs are highly intelligent docile animals.

hope Mike Vick ends up in jail, if the Falcons keep him I'm done with the Falcons

If I caught a pig it would end up with a name probably die of old age.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

[/quote]If I caught a pig it would end up with a name probably die of old age.


> my grandpa gave me a pig when i was a kid, its name was wilbur, and he was delicious.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I like gahoghunters 4wheeler tires. veeery nice, how much.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Bob, couple of those boys look like they could have had a role in Deliverance.... :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I can get their email address if you want a"guided hunt" :lol: bring vaseline....


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I heard today that the nfl told vick not to show up to camp


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah but somehow he will weasle out of this, hes a very rich thug


----------

